# Blind & Pregnant Golden needs HELP!!!



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Can someone in GA. help this poor Blind & Pregnant Golden?

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/pet/583369943.html

I'd take her if I lived closer!

PLEASE someone HELP her!!!


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

I think I saw this on another thread that she was going to a rescue??


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

She is not on their website. I can't see them having her on Craigs list and not on the Humane Society website.


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Rescue is getting her


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

4rdogs said:


> Rescue is getting her


wonderful news!


----------

